# Hamilton Air Show 2012



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

A couple months ago I went to the Hamilton Air Show. I did what Andy did last year and bought a Early Bird photo pass so I could get some photos without a ton of people around. It was cool because Fifi was there, which is one plane I had never seen before. I think after this show the only real major/common aircraft I haven't seen flying are the P-47 and F6F. Unfortunately shortly before the show the B-24 that was supposed to appear had a nose gear failure, and for reasons unknown to me a Flugwerk 190 also dropped out. That said, all in all it was a fantastic show. Before I start, I will be posting some detail photos that may not interest everyone, but some of the modelers may like to see them.

We'll start the photos off with an Avenger. One enormous beast. I had seen one of these before, in Wetaskiwin near me, but it didn't fly. It flew alongside the Helldiver, and it was funny watching them because it looked the the Avenger could barely get itself off the ground. This is a TBM-3 I believe, which makes the marking incorrect.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the Helldiver, painted like it was aboard the USS Franklin. I had never seen one of these, with them being so rare. Very cool, and for whatever reason bigger than I had imagined.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

To round out the US Naval aircraft, here's the Corsair. I've seen this bird 4 separate times now, but never get tired of it! They need to replace one of the decals on the fuselage it seems. It's funny when you see this next to the Avenger and Helldiver. It's a big plane, but next to the other two (and of course all of the bombers) it seems somewhat small.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Keeping with Vintage Wings, here's their Hurricane.
















This last shot shows the texture of the fabric.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Their P-40.
















I had more of this and the Mustang but they didn't turn out unfortunately.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

What I've got of the Mustang.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

The B-29. You've got to take advantage of the opportunity to get photos of such a rare one. I had seen one in Washington, but it's kind of up on stilts so it's hard to get good closeups.











One with my brother for perspective (5'10")


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2012)

good stuff my friend, got a kit waiting to do Hammy grey's Corsair, just need to find the decals !!!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the B-17 that was there. Apparently I got a lot of photos of this one, lower to the ground than the B-29.  That fact made it look rather small compared to the Lanc and B-29, as it was between them. I could have gone through it, but by the time they opened it up, the lineup was such that I could have missed some of the flight displays, so I didn't. Regretted it, but there's a B-17 in town right now and I went through it today, so I got lucky.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Karl, posts crossed. I'm thinking I might toss in one this GB with some resin or PE and do his bird up.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Some of the Firefly. As I upload them, I realized that there are some more of some of the aircraft I've already posted as I jumped around to grab photos as crowds around particular aircraft died down or moved on.


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2012)

Catch22 said:


> Thanks Karl, posts crossed. I'm thinking I might toss in one this GB with some resin or PE and do his bird up.


i think you should


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha well, just bought an F7F, and I've got an F-14 and Bucc on the go...


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2012)

Catch22 said:


> Haha well, just bought an F7F, and I've got an F-14 and Bucc on the go...


'Tis only one more goooooo ooooon !!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 30, 2012)

Good stuff Cory.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Karl, and thanks Andy.

Here are some more of the Helldiver. They had opened up the turret so you could see inside at this point.






They guy in this photo was a pest and continually got in the way with no regard to anyone else. Luckily there were few of those people.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

One more of the Avenger after they had taken the cover off, but not a great shot as it's VERY high up.






Some of one of the Mustangs. They seemed to be having some issues with it, but apparently it wasn't too serious as it later flew.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

The 2012 CF-18 demo bird. I forget what exactly the description was, but each snowflake represented something different. Couldn't be more vague, I know!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

The 2012 CF-18 demo bird. I forget what exactly the description was, but each snowflake represented something different. Couldn't be more vague, I know!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the PBY, Jan will like this.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here are some of the Dakota. I believe this is Dak with the highest number of hours on it in the world.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

B-25 Hot Gen.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Some of the previous birds from across the tarmac.











The Corsair looks real mean here (sorry for the bias!)


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

The Lancaster.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sabre. By the time I got to it I couldn't get close unfortunately.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Couple more of a Fifi and an Aurora.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

A-10.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

That's basically all of the major pictures, I may add more of some of the static displays as time goes on. Hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

May as well toss these in here too. This is the B-17G I saw today. I'll be going back before it leaves, and with a better camera I imagine. These were just taken with my iPhone.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2012)

Excellent shots Corey!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 30, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhh boy I miss the airshows in the States. Hamilton is just up the bay from where I lived. I was there years ago with Russ Francis and his P-51D. Met Bob Hoover there with Russ. Did some cartooning on the side of Lacey's PV-2 Harpoon before he painted in the Navy colors. It was still bar aluminum, he was still working on that beauty. Bill Walsh came and visited Russ at his plane. I thought they had ripped up the runways at Hamilton when the property was developed. 

I miss them, Watsonville, Salinas, Tracy, Livermore, all them local airshows. Even flew into Minter Field with Russ in the Mustang. Ground crewed his plane at several shows. Even got to fly in to NAS Moffit in a TBM, and back out again at the end of the show. We took on 5 gals of oil just to bring it up to minimums.

I miss them airshows.

Thanks for the pictures. Gonna do a Lanc for the next Heavy Hitters GB!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2012)

Some great detail shots there Cory. Thanks.

Geo


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, and my pleasure guys. Glad it brought back some memories Bill!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 2, 2012)

One word dude....bl**dyhellthatsagreatsetofshots !


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Gary!


----------

